
India Hacks – HackerEarth – Amazing prizes, open to foreign participants too - architv07
http://hck.re/LpIQWk
======
architv07
HackerEarth's flagship event IndiaHacks is back and this time it’s bigger than
ever. From being one of the largest annual programming contest, IndiaHacks is
now going to be a massive month long coding extravaganza.

Register here: [http://hck.re/LpIQWk](http://hck.re/LpIQWk)

There are 9 different technology tracks in which you can participate -

* Algorithms

* Bot Challenge

* Machine Learning

* FinTech

* Internet of Things

* Game Development

* Open Source

* Online Commerce

* Travel and Transportation

Apart from the big, all expenses paid trip to SF for the winners of every
programming track, there are some other amazing prizes too
[http://i.imgur.com/9iq9fwV.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/9iq9fwV.png?1)

